# Interlochen theater tech?



## SpringheelJack (Jan 26, 2012)

I recently became aware of this program, but am finding details to be thin on the ground.
Does anyone know anything about this program?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 26, 2012)

What grade are you in high school?


----------



## josh88 (Jan 27, 2012)

I know that Interlochen has a **** good reputation and the guests and productions they bring in during the school year are huge. Off the top of my head they did/brought in/etc something like 500 performances from theatre to music and such. I did some research on them last spring and was really impressed. That being said I don't know what specifically goes into their summer program.


----------



## Nelson (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, I only live about an hour and a half away and I didn't realize the extent of their theater program. It makes sense, though, considering the class-act productions they have. I usually see at least one show a year. Still, I thought they were just a super music arts camp, didn't realize about the theater program, or I might have gone there.


----------



## SpringheelJack (Jan 27, 2012)

gafftapegreenia said:


> What grade are you in high school?


 I'm in 11th grade.


----------



## rrybaker (Jan 28, 2012)

SpringheelJack said:


> I'm in 11th grade.



Hi,

I just came across this thread and thought I could contribute. My name is Rory Baker and I oversee the D & P program here at Interlochen Center for the Arts. We offer apprenticeships in all areas of technical theater where you would work with a professional designer . Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions regarding the program or need any information.

[email protected]

I hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 28, 2012)

SpringheelJack said:


> I'm in 11th grade.


 
I suggest applying to the National High School Institute or "Cherubs" program at Northwestern University. The 5 week summer theatre program is open only to high school juniors. The program is designed for 140 students, 10 of which are design/tech concentration. These 10 take their own unique classes in tech and each acts as a stage manager for the ten final one acts. It is an incredible program and as a previous participant I highly recommend it. 

Theatre Arts: NHSI Theatre Arts - Northwestern University


----------



## gregeye (Feb 1, 2012)

I applied at Interlochen for a summer theatre tech job. Hoping to hear back soon. Seems like a very professional and creative school.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Feb 2, 2012)

If I were you I'd see that ineterlochen charges $7K for tution and I think to myself, wouldn't that money be better used if it were saved for college and if you spent your summer working with a local community theatre?


----------



## patrickh (Feb 22, 2012)

I have to say that money could be better used. I looked into the camp when I was in high school. I found great summer opportunities and ended up making money instead of spending 10k to go to camp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josh88 (Feb 22, 2012)

It is however great if you have parents willing to throw away money so that you can go to stuff like that, they are out there and it happens. While I don't know specifically about the summer program I would suspect that the school has some sort of scholarship/financial aid program for people who want to be students. The school that I teach at costs something around 30k per year to attend but some students only pay a fraction of that, we've got some multimillionaires and then we've got some parents who struggle to determine which bill to pay each month and the financial people make it work so that if you really want to go, they'll find a way to get you the money or lessen tuition. I would bet Interlochen has the same thing. In either case if I was paying my own way... I'd be spending my money more sensibly.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 22, 2012)

Just want to say that the Cherub's program costs about 5k and they are very generous with financial aid (I can attest to that).


----------



## LXPlot (Feb 22, 2012)

rrybaker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just came across this thread and thought I could contribute. My name is Rory Baker and I oversee the D & P program here at Interlochen Center for the Arts. We offer apprenticeships in all areas of technical theater where you would work with a professional designer . Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions regarding the program or need any information.
> 
> ...



Hi Rory!

To the OP, PM me if you'd like input as someone who went through that program.


----------



## Tex (Feb 23, 2012)

While there are some nationally known camps like Interlochen and Stagedoor Manor, don't overlook the summer camps in your own area of the country. There are some very fine summer theatre camps out there that are much less expensive and offer the opportunity to work with very talented people.


----------

